# Server gesperrt



## braungraphix (14. März 2006)

Hallo an Alle,

habe folgendes Problem, habe ein Update auf meinem Server installiert un nun bekomme ich Ihn einfach nicht mehr gestartet. Nun kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

" 176 Es wurde versucht, am System Änderungen vorzunehmen. Schalten Sie das Gerät aus und dann wieder an. Das System ist nun gesperrt."

Hoffe mir kann jemand sagen, was zu dieser Fehlermeldung führen konnte. Kann mich nämlich nicht entsinnen etwas umgestellt zu haben, was das System so beeinträchtigen könnte. Vielleicht wisst Ihr ja einen Rat.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. März 2006)

Hi Mirco,

um was für ein System handelt es sich? Was für ein Update hast du eingespielt? Wo bekommst du diese Meldung zu sehen?


----------



## braungraphix (15. März 2006)

Entschuldigung für die dürftigen Informationen aber war gestern kurz vor Schlafenszeit .
Also ich habe ein Windows 2000 Server laufen. Genau von IBM die Netfinity 3000. 
Ich habe ein einfaches Update für Windows gemacht. Direkt über die Microsoft Seite. 
Der Fehler tauch während des Bootvorganges auf. Nachdem die SCSI-Platten gecheckt wurden. Bottet dann natürlich auch nicht weiter und ein Neustart bringt auch nichts.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. März 2006)

Ist es ein Remotesystem oder hast du physikalischen Zugriff auf den Server?


----------



## braungraphix (15. März 2006)

Da arbeite ich noch dran. Nein Spass bei Seite ich aktiviere Ihn generell per Remote jedoch tauchen da derzeit noch Probleme auf. Vielleicht auch eine Ursache die zu der Fehlermeldung führt, ich kann mich nur 2 - mit Glück 4 mal an den Server über Remote anmelden danach habe ich keine Zugriffsrechte mehr. Das Netzwerk unter den einzelnen Usern funktioniert auch, ich kann jedoch nicht auf den server zugreifen. Also generell steuere ich den Server über einen Clientrechner per Remote.


Edit: Also haben den Server zwischenzeitig mal zum laufen bekommen, jedoch habe ich nun erneut das Problem. Es müsse also folglich daran liegen, dass der server nach mehrmaligem fehlanmeldungen per remote und Reseten des Server den Server sperrt. Habe jedoch nocht nicht herausgefunden wie genau ich diese Sperrung wegbekomme. Ich denke ein großes Problem ist die Remoteanmeldung. Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp nur Terminalkonfiguration geben. Ich muss jedoch dazu ssagen, dass ein Programm nicht als Dienst läuft und ich mich somit mindestens einmal anmelden muss. Danke schon einmal für die Anworten vielleicht finden wir ja doch noch ne Lösung.


----------



## braungraphix (7. April 2006)

Also ich habe noch mal eine Frage zu der Fehlermeldung 176...
Ich habe den Server nun nach einiger Zeit neu gestartet und es kam erneut die oben genannte Fehlermeldung. Habe nun schon einiges ausschließen können. IBM sagte, mir das es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um ein Mainboard oder anderen Hardwarefehler handeln könnte. Habe in dem Server jedoch ein neues Mainboard eingebaut und habe die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
Wiederum ein anderer Techniker sagte mir, ich müsse ins Bios, dort gäbe es einen Punkt alle Einstellungen übernehmen, diesen sollte ich zur Sicherheit noch einmal ausführen. Aber ich gehe doch davon aus, dass Einstellungen nicht gespeichert werden, wenn ich diesen Punkt verneine. Leider habe ich das Problem, dass ich gar nicht erst ins Bios komme, da die Fehlermeldung davor auftaucht.
Habe auch schon sichergestellt, dass es nicht am Arbeitsspeicher liegt.
Hoffe Ihr habt noch einen Rat oder könnt mir sagen was ich noch versuchen kann.


----------



## Mamphil (7. April 2006)

Hi!

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier:
http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=816190&page=10
-Motherboard defekt?
-Gehäuse offen? Kontrollschalter defekt?

Mamphil


----------



## braungraphix (7. April 2006)

habe das mal überprüft. Also habe mit 2 Mainboards das selbe Problem den Schalter habe ich getestet und kam leider immer wieder zu der Fehlermeldung. Habe allerdings auch die Meldung, Tastatur gesperrt.. und Tastatur entriegelt. Weiterhin erscheint bei mir REF-ID Code wurde geändert.
Vielleicht könnte das noch was sein? Dabei habe ich doch eigentlich fast alles ausgeschlossen. Wie kann ich am besten Kontrollieren, ob die Caps noch OK sind. Kenne es nur, dass sich die Oberseite sonst wölbt.
Danke für die Antwort.


Edit: Habe nun alles mal durchgetestet habe nun auch die Battery einmal erneuert, was ich auch als Fehlerursache im Netz gefunden habe. Habe noch festgestellt, dass er kurz bevor die Fehlermedlung ausgegeben wird, versucht auf das Diskettenlaufwerk zuzugreifen. Doch auch, wenn das Diskettenlaufwerk deaktiviert oder abgeklemmt wird, kommt noch immer die selbe Fehlermeldung. Könnte es sein, dass er eine Art startdiskette bönitigt und Fehlerhafte Konfigurationen oder Ähnliches zu laden? Habe es allerdings schon mit einer normalen Startdiskette probiert und bin nun wirklich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Wäre wirklich über jede Erfahrung und jeden Tipp dankbar der mich zu einer Lösung bringen kann.


----------

